# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Is Russia safe?

## Kim_2320

If I was to visit Russia, cities like Moscow, can I go there without expecting to be taken up for hostage by some maniac?

----------


## basurero

It's safe enough. But not that safe. Just don't act like an idiot and you'll be fine.... There's always the chance of terrorism, but it's the same as anywhere else these days...

----------


## Бармалей

No. You will be abducted by aliens and have various probes inserted into your orifices within a week.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> can I go there without expecting to be taken up for hostage by some maniac?

 Every time I go to Moscow I end up being taken hostage by a maniac there. Got used to it already, a kind of habit, you know  ::

----------


## Ramil

> If I was to visit Russia, cities like Moscow, can I go there without expecting to be taken up for hostage by some maniac?

 Everybody here are maniacs. Be very careful. Hostages are taken just on streets by hundreds. I'm a maniac myself. Come - I'll take you hostage and demand $5 million for your head.

----------


## Dogboy182

Когда я выхожу из дома я знаю что меня могут изнасиловать поэтому когда они выйдут из кустов, схватят меня и изнасилуют, то проблема будет меньше. 
Да и наша жизнь в казахст..... России...

----------


## Ramil

And beware of wild bears roaming the streets.

----------


## Dogboy182

and those evil things called Девушки!! known to разбивать many a сердце !!!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Beware of gopniks! Like these: 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iFVpe1STzE4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iFVpe1STzE4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## Vincent Tailors

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гопник 
Who understands Russian, take a look, worth reading.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

wasnt that hard 2 understand ... looks staged anyways

----------


## Layne

If fear of death prevents you from living aren't you already dead?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

And how about this? 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w-Ka4_OVvNg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w-Ka4_OVvNg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------


## Бармалей

> If fear of death prevents you from living aren't you already dead?

 Dr. Phil? Is that you!?  ::

----------


## Layne

> Originally Posted by Layne  If fear of death prevents you from living aren't you already dead?   Dr. Phil? Is that you!?

 hahaha, yes it's me. Does anyone need any marriage counseling?

----------


## lyube

watch out for bears

----------


## Rtyom

No, in modern Russia, watch out for medvedz!

----------


## Ramil

> No, in modern Russia, watch out for medvedz!

 Medvedevs'  ::

----------

